# فيديوهات تعليمية عن الهيدروليك و التربينات و المضخات عمليا



## captainhass (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

كل عام و أنتم بخير

على هذا الرابط ان شاء الله ستجدون 

فيديوهات عملية فى الهيدروليك و المضخات و توليد الكهرباء بالتربينات المائية و الكثير من الفيديوهات القيمة

أتمنى أن أكون أفدتكم بشىء


الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/hydraulics.php​


----------



## jouini87 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## captainhass (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على ردك الطيب

أتمنى من الله أن يستفيد الجميع​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (28 نوفمبر 2009)

" جزاك الله خيرا "


----------



## captainhass (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير
و اتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## hazim ibrahim (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجوكوم انا مش عارف احمل اي فيديوهات ساعدونى


----------



## captainhass (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

طريقة تحميل الفيديوهات كلأتى

يجب أن يكون عندك برنامج Internet download manager 
اصدار حديث يمكنك العثور عليه بسهولة من خلال جوجل

بعد تنصيب البرنامج و دخولك على صفحة الفيديوهات

هتلاقى على رأس الفيديو البرنامج طلع widget صغيرة 


مكتزب عليها Download this video

انقر عليها و بعدين Start download


و طده هيتحمل معاك بأقصى سرعة ان شاء الله

أرجو ان أكون قد أفدتك

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## ابو الاس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
اخي الكريم
تقبل شكري وتحياتي


----------



## captainhass (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ابو الاس قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> اخي الكريم
> تقبل شكري وتحياتي



يعطيك العافية وجزاكم الله كل خير على ردك الطيب​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً علي هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## captainhass (11 ديسمبر 2009)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً علي هذا العمل الطيب


يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم

و اتمنى ان تكون قد استفدت من هذا العلم ان شاء الله​


----------



## hassan.fathey (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## captainhass (12 ديسمبر 2009)

hassan.fathey قال:


> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء*



يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو ان اكون وفقت بفضل الله فى افادة طلاب العلم​


----------



## gaberr2000 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا................................................................


----------



## gaberr2000 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله خير غلى ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ااتمنى ان اكون قد افدتكم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع طلاب العلم من الموضوع ان شاء الله​


----------



## FreeEngineer (12 يناير 2010)

موقع جميل ومفيد شكرا اخى.


----------



## captainhass (13 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا اخوتي في الله وارجو معرفة آرائكم في الموضوع المدرج عنوانه ولكم جزيل الشكر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t174885.html


----------



## فوجي محمد يعقوب (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## م/حسين فكرى (13 يناير 2010)

يا اخى بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الرائع ويا ريت كل المشاركات تكون مفيدة مثل تلك المشاركة


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

م/حسين فكرى قال:


> يا اخى بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الرائع ويا ريت كل المشاركات تكون مفيدة مثل تلك المشاركة



جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## صبرى يوسف محمد (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جداجدا جدا جدا
وتسلم ايديك


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

صبرى يوسف محمد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا جداجدا جدا جدا
> وتسلم ايديك


*جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة*​


----------



## HEEM9932 (14 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (15 يناير 2010)

heem9932 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



* يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​*​
​


----------



## jazazi75 (22 يناير 2010)

مشششششششششكور على الموضوع القيم


----------



## superstar_egy7 (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة وربنا يكرمك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هذه الفيديوهات


----------



## captainhass (23 يناير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة
*​


----------



## captainhass (26 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و أنتم بخير*​


----------



## captainhass (30 يناير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 فبراير 2010)

* كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​*​
​


----------



## عماد داود (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور فديوهات رائعة انشاء الله الصحة والموفقبةوالتقدم


----------



## mehdi09 (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_sindbad (3 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (3 فبراير 2010)

اريد معلومات عن الصمامات انواعها واستخداماتها


----------



## captainhass (3 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم​


----------



## (cia) (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور
جاري دخول الموقع .....


----------



## captainhass (4 فبراير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم*​


----------



## hhhkhalil (5 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## skyline_gt (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور 
أخوي على الموقع


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم*​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 فبراير 2010)

انا شفت الموقع و هو شامل جدا لكل علوم هندسة القوى الميكانيكية
الف شكر


----------



## captainhass (5 فبراير 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> انا شفت الموقع و هو شامل جدا لكل علوم هندسة القوى الميكانيكية
> الف شكر



يعطيك العافية

و لعل الله ان ينفع المسلمين و المسلمات بتلك العلوم​


----------



## captainhass (6 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## السيدالجزار (6 فبراير 2010)

*السيد*



captainhass قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> طريقة تحميل الفيديوهات كلأتى​
> يجب أن يكون عندك برنامج Internet download manager
> ...


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا ايام

و لكن تذكر قوله تعالى

" و فوق كل ذى علم عليم "​


----------



## ابو السيد البجاوي (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (13 فبراير 2010)

ابو السيد البجاوي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (14 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة
*​


----------



## captainhass (15 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (17 فبراير 2010)

شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظى فأرشدنى الى ترك المعاصى

و اخبرنى أن العلم نور و نور الله لا يهدى لعاصى​


----------



## eltony (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (18 فبراير 2010)

eltony قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (3 مارس 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (5 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (7 مارس 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## عماداسماعيل (7 مارس 2010)

*" جزاك الله خيرا "*​


----------



## captainhass (8 مارس 2010)

عماداسماعيل قال:


> *" جزاك الله خيرا "*​




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## naserr (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى الكريم


----------



## captainhass (9 مارس 2010)

naserr قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يااخى الكريم


 
جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## toni_2010 (10 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (10 مارس 2010)

toni_2010 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (12 مارس 2010)

اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## anwar2 (12 مارس 2010)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## captainhass (14 مارس 2010)

anwar2 قال:


> okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk




thanks​


----------



## captainhass (17 مارس 2010)

اتمنى ان يستفيد جميع المسلمين و المسلمات فى ارجاء الارض من هذا المحتوى العلمى​


----------



## رضا الشاهد (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير الف شكر


----------



## captainhass (19 مارس 2010)

رضا الشاهد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير الف شكر




جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم
بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## captainhass (27 مارس 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة و التوفيق لجميع طلاب العلم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## General michanics (27 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية و بارك الله فيك


----------



## captainhass (28 مارس 2010)

general michanics قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية و بارك الله فيك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (4 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## mohamedbadawy (5 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير
و اتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع

كل عام و أنتم بخير*


----------



## captainhass (5 أبريل 2010)

mohamedbadawy قال:


> *جزاكم الله كل خير
> و اتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع
> 
> كل عام و أنتم بخير*




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (14 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (23 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من المشاركة المتواضعة​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## captainhass (23 أبريل 2010)

م/عمرو السيد قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## kindheart186 (24 أبريل 2010)

*" جزاك الله خيرا "*​


----------



## captainhass (25 أبريل 2010)

kindheart186 قال:


> *" جزاك الله خيرا "*​


 
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## شاخوان محمد (25 أبريل 2010)

موقع مفيد حقا شكر جزيلا


----------



## engineermsm (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيراً ان شاء الله


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووررررررر


----------



## captainhass (26 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك.................................................................................................


----------



## captainhass (29 أبريل 2010)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> بارك الله فيك.................................................................................................



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا هندسه بجد موقع جامد


----------



## captainhass (29 أبريل 2010)

ايمن فتحى جوده قال:


> شكرا يا هندسه بجد موقع جامد



*جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## anis008 (30 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء
اخي الكريم
تقبل شكري وتحياتي*​


----------



## captainhass (30 أبريل 2010)

anis008 قال:


> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> اخي الكريم
> تقبل شكري وتحياتي*​




الله يعطيك العافية جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## amrhawash (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا يااااااااااااااااااهندسة


----------



## hikhodary (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا جماعة في معرض في قاعة المؤتمرات بالقاهرة من 5-7 مايو 2010 خاص بشبكات المياه و الطلمبات 
لمن يهتم بهذا المجال


----------



## captainhass (1 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمود التوربينى (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## captainhass (2 مايو 2010)

محمود التوربينى قال:


> شكرا



 *جزاكم الله كل خير​*​
​


----------



## نجمة السماء (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور كثيرا على هذه المجموعة من الفيديوهات الرائعة والمفيدة جدا جدا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## captainhass (3 مايو 2010)

نجمة السماء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكور كثيرا على هذه المجموعة من الفيديوهات الرائعة والمفيدة جدا جدا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك




الله يعطيكى العافية
جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (8 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (9 مايو 2010)

شكراً على الموقع
وان شاء الله مزيد من العطاء


----------



## captainhass (9 مايو 2010)

اسماعيل ذياب قال:


> شكراً على الموقع
> وان شاء الله مزيد من العطاء



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## captainhass (13 مايو 2010)

سعد العادلى قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## عاطف العروسى (13 مايو 2010)

*www.partcommunity.com
[FONT=&quot]موقع [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يهدف[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لتجميع الخبرات والمصنعين اضافة الى توفير بوابة لكاتالوجات اهم مصنعي المكونات الميكانيكية و من بينها الدواليب bearing بمختلف ماركاتها : DME-AFAG-DESTACO-TAIYO...[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
http://cadenas.partcommunity.com/PARTcommunity/Portal/cadenas?goto=products&language=en


----------



## captainhass (14 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## بوقصة (14 مايو 2010)

الله يحفضك ويسلمك......شكرا


----------



## بوقصة (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## el_rayes (15 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (15 مايو 2010)

بوقصة قال:


> الله يحفضك ويسلمك......شكرا





بوقصة قال:


> شكرا بارك الله فيك





el_rayes قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (28 مايو 2010)

_
اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 
و صحتك قبل سقمك 
فما أنت الا أيام فانتهزها أخى الكريم _ ​


----------



## المصري 00 (29 مايو 2010)

مشكور علي الجهود


----------



## captainhass (29 مايو 2010)

المصري 00 قال:


> مشكور علي الجهود



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (1 يونيو 2010)

*كل عام و انتم بخير*​


----------



## captainhass (8 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (18 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (24 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (26 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (28 يونيو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (3 يوليو 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## kindheart186 (4 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا لك على هذا الموقع الرائع*​


----------



## captainhass (4 يوليو 2010)

kindheart186 قال:


> *شكرا لك على هذا الموقع الرائع*​



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (6 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك
فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (10 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (18 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (23 يوليو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك

فما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (28 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## eng.zahid (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكووور على هذا المهود الرائع حعله له في ميزان حسناتك.. حقا موقع رهييب


----------



## wasdah (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا عالموقع ... ولكني لا استطيع تحميل الفيديو


----------



## captainhass (29 يوليو 2010)

wasdah قال:


> شكرا عالموقع ... ولكني لا استطيع تحميل الفيديو



جزاكم الله كل خير

يمكنك تحميل الفيديو عن طريق برنامج internet download manager 5.17 or higher version

ستظهر لك widget عند بداية تشغيل الفيديو مكتوب بها download video​


----------



## captainhass (3 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع المتواضع قد افادكم ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## ايهم عيسى (4 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على جهودك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## captainhass (4 أغسطس 2010)

ايهم عيسى قال:


> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على جهودك وجزاك الله خيرا



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد 1000 (5 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## captainhass (5 أغسطس 2010)

محمد 1000 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان اعمالك*


----------



## chatze58 (6 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## captainhass (6 أغسطس 2010)

abdelrahim قال:


> *جزاك الله كل الخير و بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان اعمالك*





chatze58 قال:


> thanks



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (9 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## malak palestine (9 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الموضوع جدا رائع 
لكن لم تفتح معي الصفحة 
بانتظار ردك 
تقبل مروري


----------



## captainhass (9 أغسطس 2010)

malak palestine قال:


> جزاك الله خير الموضوع جدا رائع
> لكن لم تفتح معي الصفحة
> بانتظار ردك
> تقبل مروري



السلام عليكم
الصفحة تعمل والرابط مرة أخرى للتأكيد

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/hydraulics.php

و يجب تفععيل javascript , Adobe flash plugin 

فى متصفحك

حاول مرة اخرى لأن السيرفر متاح لجميع دول العالم و ليس محجوب

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## eng.zahid (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اديب اديب (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## captainhass (15 أغسطس 2010)

اديب اديب قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير



جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير​


----------



## غصون العطار (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بيك فائدة كبيرة استفدناها من هذه الفيديوات..


----------



## captainhass (16 أغسطس 2010)

غصون العطار قال:


> بارك الله بيك فائدة كبيرة استفدناها من هذه الفيديوات..



*

جزاكم الله كل خير
كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير​*​​


----------



## captainhass (21 أغسطس 2010)

اتمنى أن يصل هذا العلم لأمة المسلمين فى مشارق الأرض و مغاربها

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## محمد 1000 (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## captainhass (21 أغسطس 2010)

محمد 1000 قال:


> شكرا يا هندسة



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (30 أغسطس 2010)

اغتنموا العشر الأواخر
و التمسوا ليلة القدر​


----------



## captainhass (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير
عيدكم مبارك​


----------



## adison2000 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

very valuable thanks


----------



## محمد العيار (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## captainhass (15 سبتمبر 2010)

adison2000 قال:


> very valuable thanks





محمد العيار قال:


> مششششششششششششششكور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​ 
اتمنى للجميع التوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى​ 

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## elomda_5 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور الجهد العظيم


----------



## ayoood (11 أكتوبر 2010)

Thanks very much
Good link


----------



## ayoood (11 أكتوبر 2010)

i hope if there is any information about Gas turbine generator
i mean this inf. would be in form of vidues
thank with Regards
ayoood


----------



## captainhass (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مشاركاتكم الطيبة​


----------



## Nizwani4433 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*The interview questions*

I won't to know the questions come in interview and explain the mechanical technician.​


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (12 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد كنان قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووور



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2010)

فكر المستقبل2 قال:


> *جزاك الله خير الجزاء*



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## assusman (29 ديسمبر 2013)

thank you for your efforts


----------



## ابو صهيب العراقي (26 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم اريد كتاب عن استقامة المحاور الدوارة


----------



## engziadsalem (28 يناير 2014)

mashkooooooooooooooooor


----------



## engineer (29 يناير 2014)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

